# Pregnant stray cat -_-



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

Our neighborhood is a bunch of duplexes, one in which we rent. In our backyard there is a strip of trees and tall grass where stray cats come and go frequently. We see them in our backyard CONSTANTLY, i can count 8 different ones i've seen just from that tree line.There is one specific stray i have seen for about a year but she has always been skittish when confronted. One day she showed up on our back deck && was sleeping on our patio chair. This was about a month ago. I took some food and water out, she acted kind of unsure of me at first but warmed up quickly. Ever since, she has been the sweetest most loving cat && she almost never leaves the deck.

I took her to the vet today. She was tested for feline leukemia and all those diseases, they were all negitive && she has no micro-chip. She was treated for ear mites and fleas.... shes also pregnant. We have never had babies with any kind of our animals and i dont know what we would do with a bunch of kittens running around. The vet mentioned that she CAN spay her while shes pregnant, but of course the babies wont make it. OR we could wait until she has the kittens and get her spayed. I know the population of stray and feral cats is overwhelming, but i would make sure to give the kittens to responsible owners. I would feel terrible if we terminated them, but i would feel terrible taking the kittens away from her and giving them away. We already have a cat, dog, not to mention our adorable hedgehog  She would have to be an outside cat but she is 2-3 years old so she has been outside for all her life. Our options are...

1. Let her have her kittens then get her spayed (keep her as outside pet)
2. Get her spayed before she has the kittens (also keeping her as outside pet) 
3. Give her to a no kill animal shelter where she could be possibly adopted as well as her kittens (they may decide to not let her have her kittens either though). Im so confused on what to do. She is SUCH a sweetheart, i just wanna do the right thing. (sorry this was so long)


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you leave her an outside cat then you basically wasted your money on the leukemia and other tests because outdoor cats are much more likely to easily catch something from other animals, trash, and other environmental factors. Not to mention the extremely high chance of another animal getting to her and the babies and killing them all since she will be most vulnerable while she's pregnant and during labor. 

Also I wouldn't abort the babies. For one its inhumane to kill innocent babies who didn't ask to be conceived and for two it puts mama at high risk for complications and possible infections. Now I do believe that you should absolutely get her spayed as soon as she has the babies whether she's gonna be an indoor or outdoor cat. Who knows how many litters the poor thing has already had and come spring the guys are gonna be all over her again. 

As far as taking her to a shelter just keep in mind that even though she will most likely be in a foster home until the babies are weaned doesn't necessarily mean she will get a home. The kittens will be cute enough they will probably get good homes quick, but mama is a little older (although still kinda young for a cat) and she is skiddish so there is always a chance she won't be adoptable. I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but just want you to look at the whole picture before making a decision. 

Good luck I know you will do what's best for mama, the babies, and your family. Hope to see pics soon if you decide to keep her.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Cats shouldn't be outdoor pets. It is a common misconception that they do better when they can come and go as they please... but you are actually putting them in a very dangerous situation. I worked at a cat shelter for 4 years, and as shawnwk1 says, you are exposing your cat to risk of leukemia, FIV and many other diseases. In addition, there is a higher rate of an accident happening, like her getting run over.

If you can't take on the responsibility of letting the cat have birth and also keep her indoors, then I would suggest you find a shelter with a foster program where she can be properly taken care of.

Please keep us updated


----------



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

I understand and completely agree with the whole thing about cats being outdoor pets. When younger, my dad disliked keeping cats inside (i have no clue why) so we would only have them outside. I would see many many bad things happen to the poor little cats because of how dangerous the outside world is for them. I finally let the guilt get so strong, i stopped wanting to get them because i felt it was our fault they would always die. My parents ended up getting a divorced and i have lived with my mom since. She would only allow cats to be indoors because like me, it would break her heart when something would happen to them from being outside.

I agree with it being inhumane for me to say i think killing the babies is whats best. To clear it up, i never said that is whats going to happen, its just an option. I know there would be no problem giving the kittens a home, i just worry about the mama. As i did say, we have never expierienced any of our animals having babies so it will be new for us. Im only a 17 yr. old girl living with her mom, ultimatly it is up to her. I will pay for any treatment that needs to be done and will make sure the mama and kittens are safe and cared for.

Attached i have a picutre of mama. Its not a very good picture, but i find it pretty cute. Shes playing with the toy i got her.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

If she has been an outdoor cat and you cannot keep her I would suggest trying to find a barn cat situation for her. My barn has a few cats that have kind of wondered in and we've spayed/neutered. Everyone hangs out in the barn all day, sits in clients' laps to be petted, run around the lofts to hunt things etc. They have access to the indoor lounge with couches, a litter box, food and water all day. At night we do a head count, go find anyone that hasn't come home and close everyone into the lounge. Yes they are all pretty destructive, and tear up the furniture, but hey its dirty barn furniture anyway. If its especially cold outside then no one leaves the lounge for the day. Everyone goes to the vet for wellness exams or when needed. 

Another question to ask your vet is if you claim her as a feral cat if she will spay for cheaper. The vet my barn uses will spay/neuter for $25 total if we claim the cat as feral. Claiming the cat is feral also means that they will clip a tiny bit off the tip of their ear. This marks them as being fixed for anyone who is concerned about a feral cat being pregnant or breeding in their area.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you want to keep the cat and not terminate the pregnancy you might want to cpntact a local group that adopts out strays. Even if they don't take any of them in they can help yoi find homes. Kittens tend to get adopted quickly compared to adults.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Do not terminate the pregnancy. Kittens are adorable, they warm my heart! If you don't want to keep the kittens then like everyone else said, give them to a shelter. Or what I would do is find people I know to take the kittens, that way I know that they are going to a good home. Spay her after she has her babies, she will be happy. I had a cat that wasn't spayed and she was always so lonely during spring and was very desperate to mate.
If I were you, I would keep the adult. I have 2 cats at my mom's house, one is very active the other is a fat cat haha. They are not hard to take care of at all (I actually find cats easier then my hedgehog haha, but that could be because I am new to hedgehogs). It is not hard to litter train cats either, they are really smart, just be sure to keep an eye on her for a while if you are going to take her in, especially during litter training. You have to pick her up and put her in her litter every time you see her pooping or peeing, and yes this means that you might will get poop and pee on you :lol: .
Whatever you do, DO NOT declaw her! vets even told me they don't like doing it, clipping nails is the best way to go.
Oh, and if you take her in, make sure that you hedgehog is always in a separate room, common sense really lol.
Please let me know what you decide to do, cats are wonderful company to have!!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i think terminating the pregnancy might be the worst thing to do. I'm not an expert but I'm assuming there are a lot more complications associated with spaying during a pregnancy than after. Also the mom may become depressed just like a human would be if they miscarried. There are so many no kill shelters. They wouldn't terminate, and a 2-3 year old cat isn't too old she's still pretty young and probably has a good chance of adoption. Also maybe you could try to find her a a home try nursing homes or long term rehab centers, I know around here quite a few places have a couple cats running around to keep people company. Good luck with everything!


----------

